# Engine / Propeller selection



## F5Ftiger (Jan 29, 2008)

I just talked to MT-Propeller here in Germany... 


They said there is no need to use an Lycoming engine with a big Propeller flange if you use an MT Composite Propeller.


Due to the weight reduction he said it never gave a problem with a broken crankshaft on the thin flange...


and they have a new MT-prop gov. (small, not so heavy and for aerobatics)for a third of the price of an Woodward gov. 



*Edited by: F5Ftiger *


----------

